

GitHub.com down in the UK? - chrisscotland

Is GitHub.com down in the UK?
======
BenCrook
I'm struggling to connect to certain websites, mainly GitHub and Slack. It's
been like this for at least 2 hours.

Connecting via my phones internet is fine.

------
chrisscotland
Seems to be back up!

